# Jacquois



## jacquois (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi! I am new to this forum and will try to get to the point as I am usually long winded. Though I used to sail a lot, in fact I have sailed from Seattle to New Zealand, I haven't done any sailing for many years. My husband, who hasn't sailed at all and I moved to the Tampa area recently from Kentucky just to pursue a dream of sailing to Australia. We want to study and take sailing lessons while our son finishes high school and then we want to buy a boat and take off through the Caribbean, the canal and on through the south Pacific. I know this is sounds like a fantastic dream, but I know for a fact that it is very doable if we work very hard. Our problem is getting on water experience. It was easy in California to find people to sail with as the sailing community was so large (that is where I started sailing), but here sailing isn't so big as the gulf and Tampa Bay are so shallow. We already have a place lined up to take lessons and will eventually join a boat club, but would first love to meet people who actually sailed so we could go out with friends who would let us practice what we have learned. We would be ever so willing to pitch in on costs and we aren't bad to be around. If there is anyone out there who is interested in our little proposition please chime in.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey jacq - welcome to SN. I know there are a lot of FL sailors around here. They'll come along eventually.

Sounds like you guys are in for some fun. In the mean time, you'll like SN. Cool place.

PS - how was the NZ sail? How long did it take and what were you on?


----------



## jacquois (Oct 23, 2009)

*jacquois*

I was crewing. When we left Seattle we were on a 38'Panda. It was a nice new sloop and sailed well. We stayed with her to Hawaii and then onto Tahiti. We left here there and continued on with various boats other boats until we reached New Zealand passing through the Cook Islands and Fiji among other places. It took us about 7 months to get to New Zealand, but we weren't in a hurry. We then stayed in New Zealand for 2 months. We had planned to carry on to Australis but it didn't happen. That is why I want to start over from Florida, but this time from my own boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow! Very cool. That sounds like a great adventure. And since you're wanting to go back - I'll take it that it was an enjoyable as well. Goodonya.


----------



## jacquois (Oct 23, 2009)

I loved it! I love being at sea. Long voyages don't bother me at all and that's why I am happy to be leaving from Florida this time and going through a new area. I can't even imagine sailing in the Caribbean where you can actually see your detination. Where are you located?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

A lake in Texas. I can ALWAYS see my destination!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jacquois said:


> I was crewing. When we left Seattle we were on a 38'Panda. It was a nice new sloop and sailed well. We stayed with her to Hawaii and then onto Tahiti. We left here there and continued on with various boats other boats until we reached New Zealand passing through the Cook Islands and Fiji among other places. It took us about 7 months to get to New Zealand, but we weren't in a hurry. We then stayed in New Zealand for 2 months. We had planned to carry on to Australis but it didn't happen. That is why I want to start over from Florida, but this time from my own boat.


Panda's a great boat. Very good friends of our have one two slips down. Beautiful down below. Maybe one of the most beautiful interiors I have every seen.

You shouldn't have too much of aproblem finding people in FLorida. I know there are a lot more power boats than sail, but I wuold have thought you would have found someone to help out.

Sailnet is a great place to meet people and learn and get info. Glad you are here.

- CD


----------

